
AdoptOpenJDK Joins Eclipse Foundation - sendilkumarn
https://blog.adoptopenjdk.net/2020/06/adoptopenjdk-to-join-the-eclipse-foundation/
======
randombytes6869
Very Java-esque name for the largest Java project there is. I like it.
"Eclipse AdoptOpenJDK Adoptium" has a good ring to it. Reminds me of the
SharedSessionContractImplementor I worked on last week for our Hibernate
interface.

------
CraftThatBlock
I feel like the new name doesn't reflect what this project is about. "Eclipse
Adoptium" is too abstract, and sounds like a Eclipse feature. I think that
just adding Eclipse as a prefix would have been easier.

~~~
geodel
Seems like eye drop to be used during solar eclipse.

------
th3iedkid
Missing an I at the beginning ? IAdoptium appears more eclipse adopted

